# Hey, what are your favorite songs? ;)



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 7, 2020)

I will be participating in a community event with Fireside in July called the
"*Jukebox Hero Challenge*"!

We will be collecting music requests on donations and drawing scenes inspired by your music requests!
We will also include all sorts of personalities from the community in our pieces.
Even more importantly, *you* can send us a donation to be included as well!

Put a *fiver *in our jukebox to submit a song, or* two fivers* to get your sona drawn in one of our pieces

Join the Fireside server to get started:   *->* Join the Fireside Cooperative Discord Server! *<- *
(a fun, art-centered community in any case )

Hope to see you there and don't forget to post your favorite songs below!!​


----------



## PercyD (Jul 8, 2020)

oAo Janelle Monae's Many Moons--
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZyyORSHbaE

I think theres a Cameo by Andre 3000 in this one too.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 10, 2020)

bump :3


----------



## PercyD (Jul 10, 2020)

Van the cheesen one said:


> bump :3


Whats your fave song, Cheesen?


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 11, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Whats your fave song, Cheesen?



oooh that changes every other day I feel like xD right now it might be Midnight by Caravan Palace :3


----------



## PercyD (Jul 11, 2020)

Sounds like a good song to dance on your friend's patio at 3am-


----------



## PercyD (Jul 13, 2020)

We just finished our first vote~! 
This was the winning song by a pretty large margin:


----------



## PercyD (Jul 13, 2020)

Heres the first bit of art too!

I made this piece for @ConorHyena, whose song won the first challenge! This song happened to compete with two others with a "Epic Arena" songs, and I think it's fitting that this song won the vote. It's about 15 minutes of epic picturesque, sound adventure~~  *u* 

I think this piece matches it--


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 15, 2020)

My first pic for the jukebox event! Palicon dreaming of the skies <3


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2020)

We're doing a song request for one of our members this week!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 18, 2020)

Pogo inspired by warm stares x3
Catching fireflies in the moonlight


----------



## PercyD (Jul 18, 2020)

Van the cheesen one said:


> View attachment 89918
> Pogo inspired by warm stares x3
> Catching fireflies in the moonlight


You got this done really quick, Van! You're getting better. I feel like this challenge has been good for you. c:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 18, 2020)

Well since you ask, here is one of my favourite songs for the last couple of weeks:


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 18, 2020)

Should I just give a list?


----------



## PercyD (Jul 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Should I just give a list?


Top 3.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 18, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Top 3.


Hips dont lie
Panini
Sweet but psycho


----------



## PercyD (Jul 18, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well since you ask, here is one of my favourite songs for the last couple of weeks:


This is a booty bouncer and I appreciate it.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Hips dont lie
> Panini
> Sweet but psycho


Links~? cx


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## PercyD (Jul 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


>


Eyyy~, oldie but a goodie. This is a good karaoke song.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 18, 2020)

Here are two of my favorites:


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jul 19, 2020)

Barracuda by noisestorm 
Under the sea (yes THAT song)
Galway girl by ed Sheeran


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 21, 2020)

My favourites are Songs from the eighties 
like Everbody wants to rule the world by tears for fears
Hungry like the wolf by Duran Duran 
Once in a lifetime by talking heads
And a whole heap of early 2000s and 70s hits.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jul 23, 2020)

Aaaaand another!! 
Going strong x3>
A little Siren, having a nibble at a yummy Sailor

Inspiration: 




Looking forward to the next one x3


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

My favorite song, off my favorite album by my favorite singer is Luka by Suzanne Vega. I can't say it's my actual favorite song, though. It's about child abuse.






Besides saying that, my favorite song really depends on my mood at the moment and even naming a top 10 would be hard. Naming singers is vastly easier for me because I generally like whole albums and the songs blend together in my head.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2020)

These two.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 24, 2020)

"Too Late For Love" by Def Leppard


----------

